# Royalty ambulance up for lacounty license hearing



## looker (Dec 6, 2013)

Royalty ambulance will before la county ems board on December 12 for their county license. Looking at their application, it do not appear they will have much trouble being approved. 

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/Royalty.pdf


----------



## CURMUDGEON (Dec 9, 2013)

At this rate, looks to be a 5 year process. What type of medical oversight does the EMS Agency have for the majority of the providers operating without the County permit?


----------



## looker (Dec 9, 2013)

sceneitall said:


> At this rate, looks to be a 5 year process. What type of medical oversight does the EMS Agency have for the majority of the providers operating without the County permit?



There is no oversight by la County until such time as company is granted license by them.


----------



## toyskater86 (Dec 13, 2013)

so  was anyone present at this hearing yesterday?


----------



## looker (Dec 19, 2013)

toyskater86 said:


> so  was anyone present at this hearing yesterday?



Per la county website they been approved.


----------



## emergency123 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Gentle Ride Ambulance*

County site shows front page Gentle Ride approved but before the hearing?? hows that?? You think they will get approved??


----------



## looker (Feb 4, 2014)

emergency123 said:


> County site shows front page Gentle Ride approved but before the hearing?? hows that?? You think they will get approved??



It's an error and yes they likely will be approved. The only company that didn't get approved was Alpha and that was because of fraud as otherwise they would have appealed like both Elite Ambulance and Med-Life did.


----------



## emergency123 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Gentle Ride Ambulance*

Out of town and would like to know that status of Gentle Ride Ambulance Los Angeles County Licensing? I think there hearing was today


----------



## emergency123 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Gentle Ride Ambulance Licensing Status?*

so still no word on Gentle Ride Ambulance applications status? was anyone here at the meeting, can someone fill me in?


----------



## Leirsyn (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey, how is the call volume at Gentle ride for night shifts or Sundays or day shifts? Do they hire part-time attendants?


----------



## emergency123 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Gentle Ride*

You will have to contact them, I no longer work there. Had to move out of the area I know that while I was there they were good to accommodate employee's regarding schooling ect. they are very supportive to the employees...I sure if you call them they might be able to help you out, not sure if they are even hiring...not to many people leave the company.


----------



## looker (Feb 7, 2014)

emergency123 said:


> so still no word on Gentle Ride Ambulance applications status? was anyone here at the meeting, can someone fill me in?



While I wasn't at the meeting, i am guessing it will be announced in 30 days. Looking at their application, it did appear that dispatcher wasn't familiar with procedure on handing off call to 911.


----------



## emergency123 (Feb 8, 2014)

looker said:


> While I wasn't at the meeting, i am guessing it will be announced in 30 days. Looking at their application, it did appear that dispatcher wasn't familiar with procedure on handing off call to 911.



Yea I heard that, it was a part-timer from what I understand and got spooked when county EMS paid them an office visit, could that effect there licensing approval??


----------



## looker (Feb 8, 2014)

emergency123 said:


> Yea I heard that, it was a part-timer from what I understand and got spooked when county EMS paid them an office visit, could that effect there licensing approval??



I would hope not but when this process started i thought it was because county wanted to reduce amount of company's that were active. It's pretty clear that appeal officer is not seeing eye to eye with the board being both Elite and Med-Life both won appeal. In Gentle Ride case, i would think that dispatcher needs more practice and maybe have the procedure in the open so if he/she ever panics again they can just read it quickly.


----------



## emergency123 (Feb 10, 2014)

looker said:


> I would hope not but when this process started i thought it was because county wanted to reduce amount of company's that were active. It's pretty clear that appeal officer is not seeing eye to eye with the board being both Elite and Med-Life both won appeal. In Gentle Ride case, i would think that dispatcher needs more practice and maybe have the procedure in the open so if he/she ever panics again they can just read it quickly.


Thats exactly what I suggested, well hope it works out well for them. They are a good company and I witnesses administration/management doing everything possible on a daily basic to be in compliance with LEMSA. They are a good company. I do wish them the best..


----------



## Leirsyn (Feb 10, 2014)

I have seen them from time to time. Are they a big company?


----------



## emergency123 (Feb 10, 2014)

Leirsyn said:


> I have seen them from time to time. Are they a big company?


I think they have about 14 15 units, last I heard they were hiring due to expansion into Orange County


----------



## emergency123 (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow Really>>> Elite Ambulance Job Posting....

Hiring Professional EMT's-iPad Bonus!! (Los Angeles)
image 1image 2image 3
EMT's! For a limited time we are offering an ipad mini to full-time employees after successful completion of 90 day probationary period! Offer applies to LA County Employees Only.


----------



## CURMUDGEON (Feb 14, 2014)

emergency123 said:


> Wow Really>>> Elite Ambulance Job Posting....
> 
> Hiring Professional EMT's-iPad Bonus!! (Los Angeles)
> image 1image 2image 3
> EMT's! For a limited time we are offering an ipad mini to full-time employees after successful completion of 90 day probationary period! Offer applies to LA County Employees Only.



An i-Pad and a nasty union campaign. I'd stay an arm's length from these folks. No bueno.:excl:


----------

